# We got the ship out today. Yippy



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Cargo ship stranded at Karachi beach freed after 48 days, to undergo repairs at Keamari: SAPM


The cargo ship will be inspected and subsequently allowed to float after safety clearance, says Mahmood Maulvi.



www.dawn.com





The MV Heng Tong 77, a container ship stranded at Karachi’s Seaview beach, was freed from the spot on Tuesday and tugged to the port at Keamari for repair work.

We gave it new anchors, replacing the two that had broken off. And it took a navy gunboat to pull it off the beach.

According to a Captain, there are over 100 ships stuck on beaches in India and Pakistan (thank you Monsoon) and only one or two ever made it out. Well this is number three.

And no, I didn't get the stuff in the containers.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ll translate for the guy in the hat based solely on body language. “We got it out. See, that’s where it was and we pulled it out. It took longer than expected but with all of us we made it happen… ok group hug everyone.. group hug.” 😉😁

Glad they finally got that thing out though!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I’ll translate for the guy in the hat based solely on body language. “We got it out. See, that’s where it was and we pulled it out. It took longer than expected but with all of us we made it happen… ok group hug everyone.. group hug.”


You are very good!

That guy is the owner of the company who got it out. And that's exactly what he said. 

I don't know why he thanked a Porky... but I guess he was having a good day.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> You are very good!
> 
> That guy is the owner of the company who got it out. And that's exactly what he said.
> 
> I don't know why he thanked a Porky... but I guess he was having a good day.


That’s pretty hilarious. 🤣


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Here is a video of the boat a few weeks back.... look at Pork at 4:35. All he ever did was chew tobacco while on duty.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> You are very good!
> 
> That guy is the owner of the company who got it out. And that's exactly what he said.
> 
> I don't know why he thanked a Porky... but I guess he was having a good day.


Please explain, what is a "Porky"?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

It's one of the polite slang words they use in Urdu for a pakistani cop. Another is... well.. they're worse. I don't use those.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Similar slang word used to describe the police in the UK.
I would have thought in a Muslim country it carries an extra level of insult


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Took me a minute to figure that out myself, but once I saw him I did catch on. I’ve never really had an issue with law enforcement here in my area with the exception of a few individuals, but in those cases I blame the individual, not the badge. Although I understand everyone has their own viewpoints on it and I can’t speak for other countries where things are very different, I’m sure.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Here is something to think about....

There is a place where everyone is armed. And I mean everyone. And they don't really have cops. At least I have a difficult time seeing any.

And the crime rate is ZERO.

Imagine that.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

How are they at getting boats unstuck?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> How are they at getting boats unstuck?


They can't get themselves unstuck from my wallet how can they get a boat unstuck....

In this case, the cops had nothing to do with the boat getting unstuck. They were there to just chew tobacco and stop people from getting on the boat and doing whatever. I am surprised they managed to do that at least.


----------

